# Lokaler Java Client auf online Datenbank zugreifen



## Pharadox (5. Dez 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Problemstellung:
Ich habe ein Java Programm was auf meinem Computer läuft.
Im Internet habe ich bei einem Hoster eine Datenbank MySQL die ich dem JDBC Connector ansprechen möchte.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich mit meinem Java Programm auf die Datenbank beim Hoster zugreifen kann?

Ich hab mich schon umgehört und es gibt die Möglichkeit über ein PHP-Script auf dem Webhoster, welches als Schnittstelle dazwischengeschaltet ist.

Aber gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit das auch direkt hinzubekommen?

Manch Hoster geben ja eine URL heraus, unter welcher der Datenbankserver angesprochen werden kann. Aber auch wenn dies nicht der Fall ist...kann man sowas umsetzen?


Besten Dank für Auskunft.

Grüße
Pharadox


----------



## jre (5. Dez 2010)

hallo
im datenbank unterforum wärst du richtiger
dort findet sich in den faq auch:
http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/1351-datenbank-verbindung-mysql.html
mfg


----------



## diel2001 (5. Dez 2010)

Es kann sein das der Anbieter, es verbietet von einer externen Adresse auf die DB zu zugreifen.
Dies ist bei Free Hostern öfter der Fall.


----------

